
Google's Potential Vulnerability - An Open Ad Network - mattjaynes
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/googles_potential_vulnerability_open_ad_network.php
======
brlewis
The thing is, advertisers will pay a lot to be on google's network because
their ads can sit next to google search results. AdSense will always be
exactly as competitive as google wants it to be, since they have the money.

